# I love Purl Bee patterns



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/purl-soho?page=1


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Me too! The Purl Bee Rocks! Check out their website. :thumbup:


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree, great website!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/purl-soho?page=1


I love their website but I had no idea they were on ravelry. Found some patterns there I did not know they had. Thanks for showing me this and I will be clicking the needles with these patterns.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I was just on there yesterday they are the bomb


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Really nice! This kept me busy for quite awhile - saving! Thank you.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay, thanks. I just used up a half hour and Im not past page three. Wonderful search in Ravelry-thanks for sharing.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow thanks for the link!!!


----------



## lona (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I too had never thought to look for them on ravelry. I has looked through their website but found more on ravelry that I didn't have. Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!!! I love them too!!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I totally agree...I have gotten several really cute patterns from them!!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link, lovely patterns, Tessa28


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Great patterns, thanks


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Me too!! Love their patterns!!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I LOVE the zippered handwarmers! Thank you!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh dear! Now I've downloaded more patterns! Thanks for the link love their patterns


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

I made the bandanna cowl (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bandana-cowl) from Purl Bee. It turned out smashing!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

judyr said:


> I love their website but I had no idea they were on ravelry. Found some patterns there I did not know they had. Thanks for showing me this and I will be clicking the needles with these patterns.


Ditto. I downloaded a couple from Ravelry that I didn't know about either. Thanks!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

RuthRoss said:


> I made the bandanna cowl (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bandana-cowl) from Purl Bee. It turned out smashing!


Here's the link without the parenthesis, for it to work:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bandana-cowl


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

IMHO I think they have one of the best photographers on line. Their yarns look lovely on their website, even colors I don't care for look great.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Me too....love their website.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful things on her site!!


----------

